# Heeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllp



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

my neighbor's tank cracked while i was at the office and walked into my room to see what i think are albino peacocks and 1 salvini in my 55gl! apparently he brought them over to my place in a MUG! his reasonin with my mom and sis were "its either in his tank or in a bucket in my house cos my parents will not let me spend money on the tank cos i did bad in my exams!" i have NO clue about these 2 fish and for god sakes i hope they are compactible.

the Salvini is AMAZING but he tends to hide a lot! so far in the last 2 hours i have seen him for like 5 mins and the albino's are swimming around like they have always lived in my tank! i wasnt counting on this! my tank was setup correctly for my 2 Jewels so i went and installed the spong filter and upped the aireation to the tank. am not seeing aggression parse just the usual face off.

i dumped a few more rock and looks like i will need a lot more rocks and will need to redo the decor tomorrow or maybe in a lil bit. i started seeing the male jewel bully the male albino.....actually he isnt an Albino.....more like a dalmation.....i cant get the pic uploaded just yet cos my crappy phone decided its not gonna let the bluetooth function work!

what do i do? do i keep these fellas or do i give them to someone else?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

The salvani might be able to hold it's own with non-spawning jewels (also super aggressive). I don't think the peacocks have a chance.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok, this seems normal. You shouldn't have south american cichlids with african cichlids for long term purposes. I would recomend seperating them for as long as possible. Peacocks are a fish's worst nightmare. It would deffinitely be a good idea to seperate them. :fish:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Peacocks are a fish's worst nightmare


 What? Peacocks will eat what goes in their mouth, but are otherwise reasonably chill for big cichlids, mostly picking on each other. Be more afraid the jewels will shred them or scare them into not eating.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, i forgot about the jewels, but the peacocks can possibly hurt the salvini.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

DTetras2 said:


> Ok, this seems normal. You shouldn't have south american cichlids with african cichlids for long term purposes. I would recomend seperating them for as long as possible. Peacocks are a fish's worst nightmare. It would deffinitely be a good idea to seperate them. :fish:


excuse me?!?!?!? whats NORMAL? if it were normal i wouldnt be askin for help ur doof!

Ron,

the salvini does seem to be holding his own against the jewels and from what i have been reading up sp far he seems to be a full grown adult at about 4 inches. and if reasearch is right he will be ok with the jewels seeing that he is prob just as or more aggressive than the jewels.

Emc,

i honestly dont know if those albino's are peacocks or not but body shape looks more like a lelupui than a peacock to me. will upload a pic later 2night.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

excuse me, you're the one who said had no idea how to take care of peacocks, so don't sass me. this IS normal with peacocks. I said you should seperate them, you had no idea what to do with them, i helped, that's all i'm trying to do for you, help, don't be a jerk to me when you have no idea to do!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

how the hell am i supposed to concure from a vague statement like "thats normal".....WHATS normal u failed to mention (in this case the aggression) dont take it personally. its just me being me.

and as for the aggression all i had to do was redo the the decor. sorted it out for now. what can stay and what needs to go is what am wondeing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

ok so these are the 2 fish am talkin about. if some one could ID them for me i'd appreciate it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Could be one of these. http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1372 or these http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=807. Definitely an OB (orange blotch) color variety. In your pics, the first fish looks peacock shaped, the second, mbuna shaped. There are also OB labeotropheus, but they have bigger lips.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

thats exactly where the confusion lays emc. they look like peacocks and mbuana. been doin some reading amd i'm guessing there are some is mbuana bloodline. 

OB labeotropheus: nope. not even close to them. i googled for an OB Peacock profile and found this http://mycichlidtank.oneinfostop.com/Peacock_desc.htm. BANG on the mark to describe the fish i have been forced to foster. looks like i have a hybrid between a zebra and a peacock. what ever they are they are really beautiful.


----------

